# Pet shipping (from USA)



## Foxilady (May 31, 2015)

Morning all,

We have 2 mini goldendoodle dogs and 2 DSH cats (cats are my daughters responsibility & may not come) that we wish to bring w/to NZ. I've received the quote for quarantine (NZ$2600) 
One shipping quote has come through - US$10k 
This covers everything (door to door, paperwork, vet, tests, shipping from Texas to CA, 3 day stay in CA, etc) 
However, I wasn't expecting (or wanting!) VIP treatment for my pups. 
The service they provide is a package deal and no variations are available. 

Apparently the cost won't lower "much" if we choose not to bring the cats....I found this odd.

Is this common occurrence? Do you have any shipping companies you recommend? 

I assumed the paperwork and vet bills would be handled easily on my end.

EEEEK!


----------



## Steelersfan (May 30, 2017)

Sorry this is late - just saw your post. We used Debbie with All Pet Travel (on Facebook) - highly recommend. Stephanie


----------

